# Does anyone use 3d software to make pictures of bettas?



## Miss Bad Wolf (Mar 18, 2016)

Does anyone here use 3d software to make pictures of bettas or other fish? if so what software do you use? and do you make your own betta models or try to find free ones or buy them (which takes away from the money towards the real deal)


----------

